# SLES9 Update Server unter SLES10 möglich?



## snobber (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

haben einen Installationsserver unter SLES10 laufen. Auf diesem soll nun auch ein SLES9 Update-Server laufen. Ist dies möglich? Und wenn ja, wie?

Auf der Novell Homepage ergab die Suche keine Treffer. 

Im YaST wurde in der YUP-Konfiguration bei YUP-PRODUCTS "SLES9" mit angegeben. Den Ordner legt er auch brav an, jedoch legt er in den SLES9-Ordner die Updates von SLES10...

Wie kann dies nun differenziert werden?

Schonmal danke für die Hilfe.


----------

